
Dyon: A rusty dynamically typed scripting language - k__
https://github.com/PistonDevelopers/dyon/blob/master/README.md
======
k__
The last time I "wished" for that kind of language (Lifetimes with dynamic
types) people said it couldn't be done.

Happy to see otherwise.

